

Cold War Monitoring of Soviet Radars via the Lunar Surface - wrekkuh
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/kent-csi/vol11no2/pdf/v11i2a05p.pdf

======
wrekkuh
Earth-Moon-Earth Communication (EME), or Moonbouncing, is today enjoyed by
Amateur Radio enthusiasts all over the world. I just thought this was really
interesting in it's exploitation by the CIA during the Cold War.

